# Speakers for 7.1 HT



## newguy1 (May 3, 2010)

Hello Everybody! I'm new here, first post. I'm a member on other audio forums, but I'm having a hard time getting answers there. I'm guessing that this forum will yield better results.


I've got about a $5k budget for speakers. What should I get? (7 speakers, 1 sub)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the Shack! Have a look here, www.Sonicboomaudio.com is in your area and has SVS speakers. They are not sold in stores and are made using the highest quality parts available. 
I highly recommend a SVS PB13 Ultra for a sub you wont find anything better for the price. The MTS-01's are the towers and are very nice.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

For 5k you have a lot of good choices. What size is your room?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> For 5k you have a lot of good choices.


Yes, that is a very healthy budget for speakers and leaves room for a lot of choices.


----------



## newguy1 (May 3, 2010)

Should clairify a little, the speakers aren't for me, they are for my brother. Also, leaning towards a second sub as well.

They will be driven by Emotiva XPA-2 and XPA-5 amps, fed by an unknown pre-amp (looking around $1k, any suggestions?)

Unsure of the dimensions of the room, but it is in his basement, lets say 7-8' ceiling and maybe 20'x15' (a total shot in the dark)


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. I would definitely consider SVSound. Dennis


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The previous Monitor Audio Silver series is still in closeout and the previous PSB Image series is as well. Both well regarded and both sound real good.

Monitor Audio RS8 towers pair, RSLCR center, and RSFX surrounds pair $1957
Monitor Audio RSFX pair $479
Add two Monitor Audio RSW12 subwoofers for $1448
http://www.monitoraudio.co.uk/support/past-products/silver-rs/rs8/reviews
http://www.monitoraudio.co.uk/support/past-products/silver-rs/rslcr/reviews
http://www.monitoraudio.co.uk/support/past-products/silver-rs/rsfx/reviews
http://www.monitoraudio.co.uk/assets/files/reviews/WHF_Awards_RSW12.pdf

PSB T65 towers $769/pair
PSB C60 center $269
PSB B25 surrounds/rears $630/four
Free Shipping
http://www.psbspeakers.com/reviews/GoodSound-T65-Review
http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1204psb/
http://www.psbspeakers.com/reviews/HTS--Image-Home-Theater-System
http://www.avrev.com/home-theater-loudspeakers/speaker-systems/psb-image-5.1-speaker-system.html
http://www.hometheatersound.com/equipment/psb_t65_c60_s50_subsonic_6i.htm

Pre-processors? Parasound Halo P7 used would mate well with Emotiva or you could get the Emotiva UMC-1 which is finally about rid of the initial bugs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally have heard the Monitor Audio RSW12 subwoofers and can say that they do not preform nearly as well as the SVS PB12NSD Given the cost is about the same for two PB12NSD's I would highly recommend them instead.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello and welcome

Tony pointed me to the SVS MTS-01's. I bought them about 8 months and thoroughly enjoy these speakers. I have a 7.2 HT system comprised of 2 MTS-01s/1 MCS-01/4 MBS-01's/2 PB Ultras. Great system. Support from SVS is top notch.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Spending more than 20 percent of the budget on the processors and amplifier usually takes away from the quality of the speakers that actually make the sound. 

So I'd shop speakers first then find any ole receiver to power them. Good speakers will last you a lifetime. 

I think an Onkyo 1007 would probably be good enough for just about any home.


----------



## newguy1 (May 3, 2010)

I agree that good speakers last a long time, but my experiences show that if you send those speakers a signal, all you get is louder . I find money is well spent on creating a pure signal.

Another question: 7 identical bookshelf speakers. At what room size would this not work well? To me, all I see the need of towers for is to create deep bass. For HT applications, the sub can handle these frequencies. It is easier to place bookshelf speakers correctly, and the timbre/response/impedence will be identical for all channels.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Speaker choice also comes down to making sure that they can handle most of the frequency range properly. They should at the very least go from 60Hz up to 20,000Hz. Bookshelves need to be large enough to fill a space with full clean sound anything more than about 3000cubic feet you will need at least some good fronts that will cleanly produce 80db at the listening position. There are very few bookshelve speakers with drivers smaller than 6" that can achieve this without breaking the bank.


----------

